# Finally done



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Well must say it has been an interesting ride. Just tired of all the bs that has become of this industry. Have decided to close up shop and move on to the next stage of life. 
I wish everyone the best of success in the future.


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm right behind you. Good luck to you too.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

how'd that deal with the HUD bid cut to $50 and then a $400 charge back end up?

Did you get to speak to HUD? Did they cut the bid?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Stick around and spread the knowledge brm. Lots of owners here backing out of their deals with the devil that can be a great help to the other still stuck in the muck.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats!

You won't regret it for a minute. I've been preservation free for almost 16 months now...and life couldn't be better.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> how'd that deal with the HUD bid cut to $50 and then a $400 charge back end up?
> 
> Did you get to speak to HUD? Did they cut the bid?


Would be interested in looking onto this as this really does sound like wire fraud and a violation of the RICO statutes....
Contact me if you'd like...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You won't regret it for a minute. I've been preservation free for almost 16 months now...and life couldn't be better.





Oh yeah.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

So whats the plan?

What are people doing when they leave this industry?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Lawn care, snow removal, tree trimming/removal, landscaping, install holiday lighting.

I even did a stint installing aluminum ramps for disabled vets. 
I quit that when the lawn care took off and the ramp thing became too much like P&P.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Basically the same thing without the nationals. We're down to a handful of nats. Still making good money with fewer customers. We have always bought and sold, rehabbed, flipped, rented, etc. The foreclosure boom has been about the same as a gold rush. Then the big boys roll into town, buy all the land and claims up and open the company store.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

I myself bowed out at the end of July with SG, AMS, VRM, UMFS and I have a lot of broker relationships that I have made over the years and my fiancé being in the real estate field and it is such a relief and a weight off my shoulders I can actually get sleep for once and my guys can actually get time off instead of 7 days a week non stop. We have always been more active in the home repairs, rehabs and commercial type builds so we weren't so reliant on the most unstable industry I have ever seen, the way things are going compared to 6 years ago is mind numbing to me it's tragic and sad but I wish the best to everyone who either gets out or diversifies their company enough to be able to cut their losses.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*That's a pretty good analogy.*



GTX63 said:


> Basically the same thing without the nationals. We're down to a handful of nats. Still making good money with fewer customers. We have always bought and sold, rehabbed, flipped, rented, etc. The foreclosure boom has been about the same as a gold rush. Then the big boys roll into town, buy all the land and claims up and open the company store.


Even worse than the nationals though, are the little guys who think they can sub out national work orders for peanuts. I follow these guy's subs often. All I can say is wow, what a joke. All some of these "companies" have is a computer and a Craigslist add.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> So whats the plan?
> 
> What are people doing when they leave this industry?


New construction (17 customs so far this year), rehabs, remodels, and still have a little free time to go fishin on occasion.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

P3+ said:


> New construction (17 customs so far this year), rehabs, remodels, and still have a little free time to go fishin on occasion.



That is awesome!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Well must say it has been an interesting ride. Just tired of all the bs that has become of this industry. Have decided to close up shop and move on to the next stage of life.
> I wish everyone the best of success in the future.


Im doing the same too I gave FAS a timeline departure and my other clients know I have taken another job so they are really understanding .


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Quitting pp is the best thing I did. Stress levels for me are down for sure. It's awesome getting a call or email and knowing it's not from a national or regional.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I sent the notice in writing to three companies today. I have two more I want to bail on soon. It feels so good I can hardly stop. 

My backup plan is not as on track as I would like but I will now have more time to fous on it


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

For those of you in process of, or starting to get out. DO NOT DEACTIVATE YOURSELF and just quit. Always start with removing zip codes from your coverage area. Do this so your accounts receivables get to a manageable (zero amount). If your payment terms suck now, wait until you quit taking orders, you'll be waiting until Christmas to get a check.....

I have one regional that I'm still active with, I just don't have any zip codes listed. I wanted to make sure that the last few checks came and cleared.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> For those of you in process of, or starting to get out. DO NOT DEACTIVATE YOURSELF and just quit. Always start with removing zip codes from your coverage area. Do this so your accounts receivables get to a manageable (zero amount). If your payment terms suck now, wait until you quit taking orders, you'll be waiting until Christmas to get a check.....
> 
> I have one regional that I'm still active with, I just don't have any zip codes listed. I wanted to make sure that the last few checks came and cleared.


THATS EXACTLY what I did and they still try in vein to get me to take work. Makes me laugh to the point of wetting myself how desperate they are becomming PLUS and A BIG ONE ALL of my properties are SOLD NONE to have charge backs on !!


----------



## WTH (Mar 23, 2013)

3 orders left then I am out. Thank god. 5 years doing this line of work and fighting for every single pennie. Will be glad when its all done.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

vacation is always good time to reflect...
http://aladayllc.com/2013/10/03/pro...ctors-the-need-for-a-vacation-and-solidarity/


----------

